# The Numerical Bible (7 Vols.) by Frederick W. Grant



## Mayflower (Jul 22, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with : The Numerical Bible (7 Vols.) by Frederick W. Grant ?
Thoughts or reviews ?

I only read:

Grant was also deeply influenced by the teachings of the Plymouth Brethren. Grant died in 1902.


----------

